# Floor standing speakers



## arun narula (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Friends : 
1) What is the ideal cut off frequency of floor standing speakers (Tower speakers ) when used in movie mode is it okay to let them run all the way down to 20 Hz or follow the THX standards and cut them off at 80Hz and set the subwoofer cut off at 90Hz . Basically to avoid damaging the Lf driver when the systems is pushed to high levels in action movies . Is there any way to restore to normal settings when listining to music . Sob off and Speaker in full range .

2) A subwoofer has a in built crossover and no bypass option . The AV receiver too has the facility so when setting the LF to go to sub isnt there going to be a phase shift happening when 2 crossovers come in line . So ideally it is best to use a sub with a bypass option Is this correct .


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, welcome to The Shack! I would not run them full range for movies or you risk damaging them if they are not capable below 20hz. I let my avr take care of the lpf on the sub so that it can roll off completely.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the Shack.

There is no ideal crossover setting. It depends on many things like; your room, your speakers, your sub etc. You can run them full range or crossed over at 80Hz or somewhere in-between. I typically run mine set at 40hz as my speakers go down to 27Hz (±3dB). Is it idea? Probably not but after a lot of experimenting it is what sounds best to me in my room. You can usually go back to full range by simply selecting Direct Mode, Pure Direct or some similar variant depending on your AVR.

As for the sub, I would not set it at 90Hz, I'd recommend setting it as high as it will go if it does not have a bypass.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If by "subwoofer cutoff" you mean the LPF or low pass filter, you'll want this left at 120hz. The crossover for the towers will depend on the frequency response of the speaker. However, even if your speakers go down to say, 40hz, 80 is still accepted as the best place. At least to start. And as said, even taking into account the internal crossovers in the speaker, and their natural roll off, I wouldn't run them full range for movie application.


----------



## arun narula (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the reply. A friend is looking at the B&W 683S for the fronts centre htm61s2 surrounds s686s2 and subs asw610 has anyone review these


----------

